# Topic closed while writin



## tier (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

A topic was closed WHILE I was posting, thus I posted only a half post. I have to say that in this case, without the end I wanted to write to this post, the post does not make any sence. I do not care, but at least delete my half post or edit it and explain that it is only a half post without any logic end and thus without any meaning.

And do not leave my half post in such a heat topic next time, I do not want to be missunderstood!

Actually, now it is too late to delete my half post. Some have seen it! I want an edit from the moderators in this post saying that the topic was closed with an half post of myself! Edit my post and say it is a not logical post without any end and thus it is not meaning anything!

I take this one serious!


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello?

Am I ignored? Some of you posted something today, even in the relevant thread. But I was ignored so far!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

Well have you tried to go back and finish what you started to write? That sounds like the first logical step. However, read Peters reply at the end of the thread.


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi

Yes, I cannot edit it. I have read what Peter wrote. For me it's fine. I do not want to finish what I wrote. I will of course follow Peter's rules. I just want somebody to edit my post. Just like "edit: This post could not be finished". That's all. I just want my post to be marked as a not finished post. Thank you.


----------



## ismart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey tier,

I don't think anybodys ignoring you. You can only do what you can. If people choose to not listen to you then so be it. At least you tried. After a half a dozen people have had only bad things to say about a particular seller/breeder then obviosly there is a problem. I for one will stay clear of anybody with bad feedback. I have been burned here once already. Once is all That i need.


----------



## ismart (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh i think i missunderstood. I thought you ment what you were wrighting about. :lol: 

This is what happens when your at work multitasking.  :lol: Cant wait to go home!


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi

Yes, thanks. But that is not the topic here. I was talking not about any advices being ignored, but a request. Anyway, I was just impatient. Sorry for that, Rick.

regards and thanks

edit: Ohh, I see you already got it right now, ismart ;-)


----------



## batsofchaos (Mar 3, 2010)

Peter reopened the topic, so you should be able to edit it now to say your post was not finished at the time the thread was locked.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2010)

batsofchaos said:


> Peter reopened the topic, so you should be able to edit it now to say your post was not finished at the time the thread was locked.


+1

You should be able to edit it now adding that information if you like.


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi

Great. Thanks. All is fine now.

regards


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 3, 2010)

tier said:


> Hi
> 
> Great. Thanks. All is fine now.
> 
> regards


Tier: You are well known as a valued contributor to this forum, and I don't think that anyone takes what you have to say lightly. It must be an extreme source of frustration to you and other European members to pass on information about a well known and discredited cheat and have it blithely ignored by the people whom you are trying to help. This short post relates only to that frustration.

In the past, I have conducted business with people whom I had every reason to believe would cheat me if they thought that they could get away with it. Now I am a retired, harmless old guy, but old habits die hard; I use dump drives and hardware encryption and take the hit on speed and price even though such precautions re no longer necessary. I also know a lot of inexpensive ways (and a few expensive ones) for checking out prospective business partners.

Most mantis deals are so small, less than a few hundred dollars and sometimes a lot less than that, that even if the deal sounds too good to be true, it might be worth throwing away a few bucks on the off chance -- Rick did this recently and lost out, and it sounded like a good calculated risk to me -- but I would much rather have someone else take the risks if possible.

Frey came to this forum with insufficient evidence to damn her in my eyes, but enough to to make me avoid her when there are many trustworthy European dealers out there already. After a friend had recommended her privately and I found that she was offering a rare species at a good price, I took a calculated risk. Despite confident predictions to the contrary by other members, the ooth hatched and was of the species claimed. I was also impressed by the fact that Frey gave me a guarantee that the ooth would hatch. I see that she has now done so in her latest "for sale" post. This goes way beyond the requirements of this forum.

I'm not an amateur detective and had no reason to make any further checks, though I did note that she is using the same PayPal addy now that she was using when I first dealt with her, always a good sign.

I should add that I, too was a little taken aback to discover that two brand new members had written almost identical praise of a transaction with her, and more out of habit than anything else, checked out Laknap. I found that he joined two other forums to which I belong, one mantis related, one not, that he does indeed have an Italian Email, and that he was able to correctly name three mantids from his area of Italy. He really doesn't sound like a Frey clone to me, and I deliberately avoided checking the second member for my own mental health.

I have placed a recent and what I consider to be an excellent order with Frey. I shall report the outcome in the feedback thread. I think that the Frey with whom I deal is the 22 yr old woman she claims to be, but if she turns out to be an elderly Polish gentleman with huge, hairy hands and conducts business satisfactorily with me, I don't care.

It is hard to make a fortune or even a living scamming folks on mantis sales, for the reason that I gave above. but there is an ancient scam that could be used here. A scammer may engineer several profitable transactions for the mark and then write saying. "I have always enjoyed doing business with you, and so I am happy to offer you an opportunity to get some mantids at a great price and to possibly make a little profit yourself. I recently got a small order (20 ooths from a [pick yr country] )containing ooths of [pick your species]. To my surprise, all but three hatched! He now insists that I make a bulk order, for $1000. A friend and I can raise $650, and if you can make up the balance ($350) I should be delighted to cut you in on the deal." At least, that's how I would pull the scam! If I got such an offer from any dealer, I would post it here.

So no, many of us in the States are not naive dupes; we have business acumen that rivals that of our European fellow members, but I for one am impressed by the way in which you cooperated to find a cheat and appreciate your passing on the information to us. Meanwhile, though, I shall continue to deal with Frey so long as she continues to keep up with her end of our bargains, and that applies to any dealer with whom I do business.


----------



## tier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi

Yes, Phil. But this is not what this thread here is about 

Ismart found out it on his own some posts above yours already. And I explained it although in the meantime he found out the missunderstanding on his own. Despite all this, you again go completely off-topic here. I do not know if you also missunderstood/not read the above, or if your post was just something you had to say to make your sentence. Anyway, what you wrote is not relevant here in this thread 

Again: The "ignorance" was not concerning any advices, but concerning one request. You mixed it up again I guess...

regards


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 3, 2010)

tier said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, Phil. But this is not what this thread here is about
> 
> ...


You are right on at least two counts, Tier. My post was off topic and was posted here because it made a point that I felt needed to be made, and I didn't want to start a new thread. On the other hand, Frey's "for sale " thread was hijacked after the initial post, and all succeeding posts, including yours and mine, were off topic, so I find myself in good company!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 3, 2010)

For future reference, Tier and all, this kind of topic is best raised:

1. via PM to a moderator

2. in the Other Discussions category

I understand this is an emotional issue for some and that we all feel a responsibility to look out for each other with regards to scammers. And I understand that it can be frustrating when you get cut off in the middle of composing a post. We just do our best to work together and keep things reasonably safe and reasonably fair.


----------



## tier (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

Yes, Peter. As I said: Maybe I was just too impatient and I did not realize that I had the possibility to edit my post after you reopened the thread. Sorry to you, too. And yes, I have choosen the wrong forum-section (maybe because I only post in the picture- and general-section in general).

regards


----------

